# Fake?



## drippin' rock (Jun 9, 2017)

Bought a pile of points at an estate sale this week. This one looks suspicious to me. The edges look beveled. Is this a true technique?  I'm used to seeing the edges come to an even point.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 9, 2017)

also,is this a Kirk corner notch?


----------



## StateOfBaker (Jun 9, 2017)

Bevel + Corner notch = Lost Lake. But the material doesn't look much like the typical coastal plains chert of the background points, and it appears to have some flake hinges hanging on, neither of which are good signs. Nice Cobbs blade there though, and that Greenbriar. Let's see a pic of the rest of them.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## dtala (Jun 9, 2017)

first point is a Lost Lake Kirk  an early Archaic point that has one sided beveling...like that point. Looks real to me. Material looks to be Bangor from north Al or Tenn.


----------



## dtala (Jun 9, 2017)

last pic may be a broken based Hardin, pretty rare point.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 9, 2017)

dtala said:


> last pic may be a broken based Hardin, pretty rare point.



Thanks for your help. ?


----------



## dtala (Jun 9, 2017)

those are some very nice point. Are they from Fl????


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 9, 2017)

dtala said:


> those are some very nice point. Are they from Fl????



I bought them from an estate sale in Snellville ga. I don't know where they came from.  I collect ones I find here on the Flint in Clayton co, but I don't find stuff like this!


----------

